# 2013/2014 MyLink ?



## ullmans (Nov 11, 2013)

Mine only has 1 option. It says "symbols" and then a check box. Hope this helps.


----------



## ullmans (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm. I don't know why my pic was upside down and uploaded twice but you get the picture


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I've got a '14 1LT with the back up camera and have no menu options in MyLink for it.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

You need to have the system reprogrammed for the camera. The dealer can't/won't do that. I had a member on this site, GTPrix, do mine.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Spoke with the dealer they are going to flash it again since we have the camera and parking sensors so it should have those options. Just wanted to make sure the 14 my link did not do away with them.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a backup camera that works, but no "symbol" option in my link. But messages work when I have it switched on in my iPhone 5s










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rescueswimmer said:


> Spoke with the dealer they are going to flash it again since we have the camera and parking sensors so it should have those options. Just wanted to make sure the 14 my link did not do away with them.


Hey there,

I understand that you had some questions regarding your MyLink options and your dealership in in the process of resolving your concern. Please feel free to contact us regarding your dealership visit. I will be glad to document your feedback within our system. If you have any other questions or concerns feel free to reach out to us. We can be reached via private message if any extra assistance is needed!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

